
Ask HN: Are you a digital maker, indie "hacker", indie developer? - feriforgacs
Hi,<p>I&#x27;d like to learn more about the maker, indie hacker community so I created a survey.<p>If you are a maker yourself, could you please, help me with your answers?<p>It takes about 15 minutes. Most of the questions have predefined answers, so you only need to select one of them.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;themakerreport.com&#x2F;<p>It&#x27;d make me extra happy if you&#x27;d share what other questions would you ask from fellow makers, indie hackers.<p>Thank you.
======
malux85
wow what a terrible survey. This is just geared to building a web product.

What about cyber security, gaming, embedded. It keeps talking about revenue
(I'm not interested in generating revenue) and finding customers (I'm not
interested in finding customers)

I clicked "other" on almost every answer, and then got fed up by page 9 and
quit

~~~
feriforgacs
I'm sorry about that. You almost made it to the end though :) So thank you for
the effort.

Could you help me with what other options to add this question to cover the
topics you mentioned? "What kind of products are you making?"

About the revenue. You are right, I have to add an option for those who are
not focusing on making any revenue.

~~~
srimech
Not just revenue, but 'products'. Maker, to me, means someone who makes
projects, not necessarily things for other people to consume.

~~~
feriforgacs
In this case, I probably choose a bad name for the report. What name would
better describe the community of people who are creating tools/products and
also trying to make a living from it? I call those people makers as well, but
I agree that this could be misleading.

~~~
srimech
I'd say maybe indie developers.

'Maker', to me, means the culture that started with O'Reilly's Make magazine,
Maker Faires, and the subsequent culture that grew around it, which
concentrated mainly on making physical things, rather than software.

~~~
yonilevy
I'd say all the terms are wrong: you've covered maker, hacker also has nothing
to do with this, as well as indie, which means being alternative, outside the
mainstream. I believe you're looking for "Independent Developer"

~~~
feriforgacs
I changed the title of my post to try to make it a bit more clear who the
target audience is.

I agree that the real meaning of the word "hacker" has almost nothing to do
with independent software or digital product development, but my experience is
that many people started to use it to identify those who are using their
knowledge to "hack" together digital stuff. Not to mention hackathons where
everyone is a "hacker".

Probably there should be more series like Mr. Robot so people would get a
better picture of what real hackers are doing :D

